# The Making of the Polar Express Layout



## Guest (Nov 14, 2015)

In a time and place long, long ago (*it at least seems that way *), I started a thread about the construction of our Polar Express layout. As we completed each step, I posted photos of our progress. This came to an abrupt end when we realized that it was a place where we were no longer welcome. I preface this because some of our growing MTF family from another place may have seen some of these photos. But I would guess that many of you have not seen these photos nor have knowledge of our project. 

So we decided to over the time between now and Thanksgiving Day to post photos of how our dream of a Polar Express layout became a reality. This should help get you into the Christmas spirit. Heck, this may also motivate you to get out your copy of the PE movie and watch it with the family.

So let’s get started. Every layout needs a good location. We have a very nice room on the first level of our home that was originally used for craft projects. It is a perfect location for this project. Therefore, the first photos are of the space we were about to use.


Layout location: 

View attachment 102274


View attachment 102282


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Very glad to see this project made it over here. Followed it from the beginning before and will follow it again here. :appl::appl::appl:


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Brian,

Having seen some of these pic's (over there) I know this is going to be Very Popular and Fun topic. 

I am not trying to hi-jack your topic in any way, shape or form.

I would like to suggest to all that view this thread, to add some Christmas music to the background, just to enhance their viewing pleasure. 

You can do so by clicking on this link:

http://www.iheart.com/live/939-my-fm...m.com/listen

and setting it as a background window. 


Go make yourself a cup of *hot choclate* (the drink of choice on the Polar Express) and Let the *FUN* begin.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

This is FUN! Gotta turn off football and cut on the music.


----------



## Kmac (Sep 19, 2015)

I remember seeing your post on the other forum of this project. I am glad you are posting them again here. It is like watching a TV series over again from the first episode. 

Keaton


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks guys, it should be fun. And Jim, the music will only add to the pleasure.


----------



## Greg Houser (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm certainly looking forward to seeing the process again. It's nice to live vicariously and a perfect segway to the Christmas season!

-Greg


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

I am liking what I am seeing , can't wait to see more.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

Can't wait to see that Gold Berk again. I really missed the boat by not buying one of those!


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

That's not a room, that's a dance hall! It's _HUGE!_
This being my first year here, I can't remember how the last year(s) were.
I'm looking forward to following this thread! 
I have always liked The Polar Express in any shape or form.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi BRIAn,
After viewing it on the other forum last year, and with much anticipation of seeing this amazing layout in person with my WIFE, "it's de ja view all over again". I know I'll spy something I missed seeing over the summer. Thanks.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2015)

*That's not a room, that's a dance hall! It's HUGE!
This being my first year here, I can't remember how the last year(s) were.
I'm looking forward to following this thread! 
I have always liked The Polar Express in any shape or form.*

You did not miss this from last year, Ron. We started the PE project this past January. If you were not active on the other Forum, you would have missed it.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

From the photos I saw previously, this is a wonderful Christmas layout. MTF members are in for a real treat. It will be fun to watch how it all came together.


----------



## TGP (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey Don, 

Stay with this one, You are gonna, go I did not see , that, are you kidding,me,
how did He and Elizabeth, do that, where did those lights come from, when is the next
picture gonna come up, You WILL ENJOY THIS, as a plus to the season!!!!
There a lot of big, ones, (layouts) BUT, I am not sure, of any other, playful realism
recreation that absolutely will jump out at ya!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *That's not a room, that's a dance hall! It's HUGE!
> This being my first year here, I can't remember how the last year(s) were.
> I'm looking forward to following this thread!
> I have always liked The Polar Express in any shape or form.*
> ...


Oh, thanks, P.T.C., but unfortunately I was not there either. 
But still wanting very much to watch this evolve.
I've just gotten back into the hobby.
Like I said before, I feel like Fred Flintstone in a Jetsons show!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2015)

Once we had dismantled the former Christmas layout, we measured the available space and came up with the overall size of this layout that the room could comfortably support. Then we spent a cold January Saturday morning at the breakfast bar sketching out the track plan and an overview of what we wanted to accomplish. 

The next step was to place rosin paper on the floor mimicking the benchwork surface and trace the dual track system (one elevated-yellow line) and the Department 56 buildings that would be used. This step was invaluable as it became a pattern for us and allowed identification of holes to be drilled for lighting of the buildings. 

View attachment 102802


View attachment 102810


View attachment 102818


----------



## suzukovich (Sep 24, 2015)

After follow this on the other place and knowing you had not shown everything. My day has been made. This is just like a good book Anticipation is still there and looking forward to seeing the final chapter . The MTF is in for a fine treat.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2015)

*"The MTF is in for a fine treat."*

I will do my best not to disappoint.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Im glad im not the only one who sketches out layouts on yellow legal paper  makes me feel better somehow as everyone else uses computer generated stuff! Cant wait to see it.


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Looking forward to your other pictures, Brian. If it is anything like your other layout, it is going to be amazing. Wished I lived closer to Maine.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Brian, the layout appears to be roughly 7 feet wide, can you reach the center? Looks good and that room is big. I'll be following, thank you.


----------



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

That looks like it will be amazing! And everyone sounds excited! I can't wait to see it  Love the Polar Express.


----------



## cchancey (Aug 27, 2015)

Brian, I'm very much looking forward to following your design and building of your PE layout. I am fascinated with how you and Elizabeth began the process by first designing an actual to scale drawing/template. The track plan and building locations look great.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

The layout is 25 ft. by 8 ft. One end is rounded, I designed so that I can reach everything. It is a stretch, but it works.


----------



## PatKn (Jul 14, 2015)

I am going to enjoy watching this process a second time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

Today's installment is all about benchwork. I still consider myself young (at the very least, young at heart ), but I have gone beyond the point that I want to wrestle 2x4's and 3/4" sheets of plywood. So we found a local carpenter that did the entire benchwork project in a day and at a great price. It definitely was the way to go for us.

Here is what he accomplished in a day.

View attachment 103474


View attachment 103482


View attachment 103490


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

ptc, thank you for showing us your new polar express layout pictures as it was created.

10 more days of viewing.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good they did a neat job on the benchwork.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

Sjm, it was only *one* carpenter who worked his tail off that day. I was amazed how much he accomplished in such a short time. 

The benchwork made it very simple to work underneath. Only posts are on the outside. With my trusted creeper and the wood laminate flooring, it was a breeze to work with. There are a lot of lights included in this project, but the benchwork made this project very doable.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Brian,
Yes, he did a fine job on the benchwork. I recall a modeler I visited once about 25 years ago. They had built a new house and had the carpenters build the benchwork in the basement while finishing the house. The benchwork didn't turn out quite how he had hoped, but he was making use of it anyway. I thought at the time the modeler hadn't given the carpenter clear enough plans or instruction. I know as happy as you are, you must have given him a good plan.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

Having gone through benchwork construction before, you bet Mark, the carpenter had very clear instructions as to what I wanted. And he sure delivered! Of course, I was there when it was built.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

It's nice when they can made all round cuts and not be choppy. Look excellent Brian. Wish I lived closer to see it. December 5th I'm going to see Bill Henning's tree and North Penn O Gaugers set up all in the same day. WOW


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

Should be a treat Bill seeing Bill's Christmas Tree layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Brian, hopefully it'll be a treat to see our club layout too!


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

Having seen the finished pictures of Brian's Christmas layout, I can tell you I could sit there all day just looking at it. And the running trains are icing on the cake!


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

I missed the last time it was up so this time I will get there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

Sorry I left you club layout out John, that would be a treat as well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Sorry I left you club layout out John, that would be a treat as well.


Brian, you know I couldn't let you get away with that without a comment. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

Today's installment is all about paint. I have found over the years and having built many Christmas displays that the simplest and best solution to replicate snow is flat white paint. Particularly if you intend to keep the layout up beyond the Christmas season. There is no maintenance, no yellowing, and easy to keep dusted. 

So as soon as the benchwork was completed, painting was the next step. I was upstairs working on the computer and the house was quiet for quite awhile. Not particularly unusual as Elizabeth loves to sew and spends time in her sewing room on another level of our home. After a couple of hours, I went downstairs to see how she was doing. She was not in her sewing room and I saw the hallway light on to the first level of our home. Down I went and this is what I saw:

View attachment 103809


Talk about getting into a project, this girl was driven. She said "I can finish this", you go back and finish up what you were doing. The next photo is her wrapped up painting project.

View attachment 103817


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Really enjoying these photo updates.
That's awesome that the two of you built this together. Great job with the planning phase.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Super job Elizabeth! Yes, the knee pads are a necessity!


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Looking great, Brian. You had it made, literally and figuratively.  With your carpenter doing the bench work and your wife doing the painting, what more could you ask? Perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

Vern, you are absolutely correct, I do have it made with Elizabeth by my side. This gal is really special and has really taken to our hobby. She loves it as much as I do. At the York Meet, she picks out things for the layout that I would have most assuredly missed.

Having her in my corner sure made this project a whole lot easier.


----------



## Jeff T (Dec 27, 2011)

That is one amazing woman! Brian, you are truly blessed.


----------



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

Glad you guys are having so much fun building! It is going to look so grand!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2015)

Laying track may not be the most exciting part of building a new layout, but in this case it was actually a lot of fun. Previously in an earlier photos posted, you saw the tracing of the track plan on rosin paper. This made the actual laying of the track a whole lot easier as I knew it was going to work without any modifications. 

The track plan is very simple. An evaluated loop that runs the entire perimeter of the layout and a dog bone design for the lower level. The dog bone had to mimic the curve created by the benchwork where the Center of the North Pole would be located. You remember from the movie that the Polar Express arrived at 11:55 PM and the children exited the train to greet Santa. We wanted to recreate this scene. When Santa left for his journey, the children re-boarded the train as it circled around the grand Christmas Tree on it’s return trip.

The goal was to keep the track plan very simple. I wanted to have the flexibility to get the trains running without interference and to be able to spend time with our guests going over the details of the layout. So no switches were included in the track plan.

You can see from the photo below just how clean the track is as installed. The trains in operation are trouble free and that was the goal. 

View attachment 104041


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

looking good so is the layout run as command or conventional? :thumbsup:


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have just one simple comment...

*swoon*


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow, this is really something special. Thanks again for sharing the pictures. I'm really enjoying this!


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Do I even want to ask what discussion forum could possibly not want to see this????


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2015)

The PE Layout is* Legacy* controlled.

Since the layout is strictly O-Gauge, I would prefer that it not be moved to the General Discussion topic. We appear to be getting more traffic on the O-Gauge topic anyway.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Brian, I only move topics that don't belong in a specific forum to a more suitable forum.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2015)

John, you would be the last person I would worry about.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2015)

A suggestion for laying track, test it before you go further. I sure am glad I did. We used Lionel tubular track for this layout. The upper level worked perfectly as installed, but the lower level was a different story. When I went to test the track, there was a short. I inspected the track connections and everything looked perfect. I checked the engine I tested the track with and nothing wrong there as well. Finally I tested sections of track going around the layout. Everything checked out until I got to the far end of the layout and there was the short. I then checked each track and found two *new* 0-72 curve sections that had factory defects. Insulators were missing and the tracks shorted out. That was the last thing I though of with new track.

So if you have a short, *TEST THE TRACK.*


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Brian, that's apparently not an uncommon issue with the new tubular track, I've seen it several times. We were looking at new tubular track at Hennings one day and noticed a missing insulator on a 40" piece, it was obvious just by looking at it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2015)

As soon as the track was installed and tested, we could get down to the business of starting the scenery for the layout. We decided our best approach was to start at the wall end and work our way down to the other end that would contain the Center of the North Pole.

The plans called for a mountain about 24” wide and eight ft. long. I had never built a mountain before, so this would be a learning experience for us. I decided to make it out of high density Styrofoam. When the lumber for the benchwork was delivered, they included five 4x8x2” sections of Styrofoam. I ripped them into ten 2x8 ft. pieces.

I thought that this would be a pretty simple project. Wrong. I thought it would take only a couple of days to complete. Wrong. It was very labor intensive and took me a week to finish. One of the toughest jobs was to install the tunnel portals on 0-72 curve sections and to get it correct so that the scale Berkshires and Heavyweight passenger cars would clear them. The tolerances were very tight, but I finally got it to work.

Once the mountain was complete, I turned it over to the artist in our home, Elizabeth. She first applied a coat of grey paint to the entire mountain surface. Then she added white paint to achieve the snow effect. 

The finishing touches were icicles hanging from the tunnel portals and a pair of polar bears perched on the mountain. 

View attachment 104665


View attachment 104673


View attachment 104681


View attachment 104689


View attachment 104697


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2015)

John, it was frustrating as I never thought of bad track. I tested everything else first. And of course when I started to test the track, it was the last section that I tested when I found the two tracks causing the problem. 

A shout out for Charles Ro. I called them and they immediately sent two replacement tracks, no questions asked. Got them the next day.

Thanks for your comments, John, I am sure they will help someone in the future.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

You know Murphy's Law? The last thing you check is always the problem.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the mountain, I can see why you had clearance issues. Tunnels on curves are a problem, especially for larger locomotives. You should have seen the carnage when I tried to run the VL-BB on the club layout!  Wider tunnel portals are easier to live with.


----------



## mnp13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Bob Phillips said:


> You know Murphy's Law? The last thing you check is always the problem.



That's because after you find the problem you stop checking. :laugh:


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

Brian
The mountain looks great. You and Elizabeth did a fantastic job on it! Thanks for sharing the photos. Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes Elizabeth & Brian very nice mountain and tunnel portals.:appl::appl::appl:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

mnp13 said:


> That's because after you find the problem you stop checking. :laugh:


That is so true!


----------



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

The mountain is beautiful! Very well done! They look so difficult to do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2015)

Our next step was a genuine afterthought. Before we started to build the layout, Elizabeth asked me about doing the Northern Lights behind the mountain scene. I thought that the backdrop of mountains and trees she had created would be sufficient.

After we had completed the mountain, one of our Forum members, who is best known as *Texas Special Steve & Lady*, suggested that we missed the boat by not doing the Northern Lights. He had lived in Alaska and thought they would be spectacular as part of our PE project. That’s all I had to say to Elizabeth. She said, “I told you”.

We next headed to the glass company and purchased a 12 ft. by 20” piece of Plexiglas. I made a frame for it and turned it over to our in-house artist. She used a colorful version of the Northern Lights that she found on-line for a guide. 

The installation was a challenge. The Plexiglas frame could not be dropped over the tip as there was insufficient clearance. Fortunately we could use the stairwell and get enough room to shove it behind the mountain. After many tugs and pulls, it worked. I was surprised how the mountain held together without any issues. 

The back lights really make it pop. Many thanks go to Steve for this excellent suggestion. This is a good example of how good friends in our hobby help each other.

View attachment 105401


View attachment 105409


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2015)

*The Making of the Polar Express Layout-Chapter 2*

*If this is your first look at the Making of the Polar Express Layout, you might want to consider opening the other thread with a similar title. It covers the steps do far up until Chapter 2.
*

The mountain was a big project and successfully set the tone for the rest of the work to be accomplished. Ice Lake was an important part of the PE story and we knew we had to include it in our plans. We came up with the idea to replicate an ice effect using a mirror. Elizabeth is the artist of the family so I left it up to her to design it. We had plenty of rosin paper from the earlier planning stages, so she cut a large piece and started the design work. What she came up with is an irregular shape that measures about 6 ½ ft. by 3 ft. Off we went to the glass shop again with her design drawn on the rosin paper and they were very accommodating in cutting a mirror to Elizabeth’s design. They were kind enough to deliver it and place it on the layout, thereby assuring no breakage.

We added skating elves and park benches with additional elves watching or putting their skates on. We learned with the addition of the Northern Lights that the more lighting we could come up with, the better. Our friends at Evans Design made LED string lights that we used to outline Ice Lake. The effect is spectacular.

View attachment 106081


View attachment 106089


View attachment 106097


----------



## dennisb (Jan 15, 2012)

wow really enjoying this. your layout is amazing


----------



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

So beautiful and amazing!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

Today"s edition:

Our PE project required the design and construction of three new structures. You can’t go to the local hobby shop and find any of these on the shelf. 

First, the Clock Tower building is an important part of the story as the train passes thought on the way to the Center of the North Pole. After looking at the artist’s drawings of this structure, the building had resemblances of the Department 56 Christmas in the City “City Hall” introduced in 1988. I was able to find one on eBay (I already had one installed on our barn layout) and with minor modifications to the clock tower, and signage, it worked perfectly. But it needed a base to sit on to elevate it so the train could pass under it (as in the movie). Our design for a base had to go over double tracks but also include two wings to go over roads on either side. The finished product worked perfectly.

Then there is Santa’s Sled Launch Star. As depicted in the movie, it is a very impressive base with four points. Our design comes very close to the original, has the circular stairs at each point, and is lit all around the perimeter of the star. Santa’s Sled fits nicely on top. With Santa sitting in the sled as it is ready to launch with lighted whip in hand, it is a very impressive scene.

We all remember from the movie the Grand Christmas Tree that sits on a pedestal. In our case we designed an arched pedestal with LED lights outlining each arch as well as the circumference of the pedestal. Iy usre sets off the Christmas Tree in style that was our goal.

View attachment 106497


View attachment 106505


View attachment 106513


----------



## Todd Lopes (Nov 11, 2015)

Look at all those elves! Congrats Brian and Elizabeth. I am blown away with your artistry.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

When they said " go all in", Brian took them literally! :appl:


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Love those ELFS, BRIAN!!!! :appl::appl:
How many were there? I forgot 200 or 400?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2015)

There are over 750 elves on the layout. That's a lot of them, but it sure looks good.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Santa needs lots of them to build all the model trains!


----------



## suzukovich (Sep 24, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> A suggestion for laying track, test it before you go further. I sure am glad I did. We used Lionel tubular track for this layout. The upper level worked perfectly as installed, but the lower level was a different story. When I went to test the track, there was a short. I inspected the track connections and everything looked perfect. I checked the engine I tested the track with and nothing wrong there as well. Finally I tested sections of track going around the layout. Everything checked out until I got to the far end of the layout and there was the short. I then checked each track and found two *new* 0-72 curve sections that had factory defects. Insulators were missing and the tracks shorted out. That was the last thing I though of with new track.
> 
> So if you have a short, *TEST THE TRACK.*


Brian

Just out of curiosity. Why Lionel Tubular, and not GG or Ross? I am also glad John keep the thread together. Would of been a hard to follow as people would respond to each thread.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I removed the posts that talked about splitting the thread to avoid further confusion. No real content were harmed in the editing of the posts.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Brian and Elizabeth, wonderful job! I bow towards the state of Maine.
There are so many fantastic elements to this layout and all were really needed to make it THE BEST Polar Express display. Like others, I love the mountain. Northern lights were a nice touch and I haven't seen them on a layout before. As you said, the backlighting makes them pop...beautiful. How about that launch star...very cool and an important part of the story.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2015)

With the Ice Lake project behind us, we next turned to the area designated where the elves live and work. In order to incorporate the two track system leading to the Center of the North Pole, we had to divide this area into two sections, East & West Side. The Clock Tower structure serves as a bridge for the elves to safely cross from one side to another. 

There are 50 Department 56 North Pole Buildings in this area of the layout. We added candy red apple streets lined with gold glitter. There are over 350 elves that inhabit this section of the layout. This area makes a nice gateway to the Center of the North Pole.

View attachment 107193


View attachment 107201


View attachment 107209


View attachment 107217


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

If you have a rough day, just take a look at Brian's Christmas layout pictures. They'll perk you up and fill you with Christmas cheer! Sort of like the _Frosty The Snowman_ cartoon, when Frosty puts on the hat!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2015)

Suz, I have used Lionel tubular track since I was A kid. Always found it to be very reliable. Why change if it works for you is my philosophy. 

Besides, prototypical looking track was no an issue here.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

This is nicer every time that I look at it. You and Elizabeth continue to create a masterpiece by sharing with so many people.

When she sees this, Paula is going to have another fit to get the trains under the incomplete tree and the boat leaves for Mexico December 1. She had better get with ornament hanging or the trains are going to have to wait.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2015)

That's putting Paula on a deadline, Bill.  You don't want to come back to a bare Christmas Tree. 

Not to make you feel bad, but our 10 ft. tree is up and decorated/check. Outside lights done/check. Inside decorations done/check. And it is before Thanksgiving Day, our goal/check.

So lend a hand Bill, time's a wasting.


----------



## CDNJ (Jun 20, 2015)

The elves around the tree, with the train going around is great.
I really like this layout.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2015)

Many thanks, CDNJ. It was a lot of fun for both of us.

We both love the Polar Express story and the "Believe" theme. The world today needs more of this. It was our hope to create something that could be enjoyed by many and hopefully encourage others to follow their layout dreams. 

There is more to come.


----------



## Bill S (Nov 21, 2015)

Brian,

This is absolutely fantastic! I don't know how I missed this the first time on the other forum.


----------



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

Magnificent!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2015)

Every layout should contain special effects. Our rendition of the Polar Express story is no exception. Talk about good timing, Chris, and the good people at Miller Engineering, came out with a rotating *“Believe”* sign. This was a must to incorporate into our layout. What a wonderful edition to anyone’s Christmas layout.

Our Santa’s Sled Launch Star needed a Santa, reindeer, and sled. The Department 56 version that we have was much too small to achieve the correct look. So we went on a search to get just the right one that would fit nicely on the Launch Star. The one we selected works perfectly with lighted lanterns on either side of the sled. We added a whip and lighted it using El Wire. And check out Santa's toy bag. Another addition by my very talented wife, Elizabeth. She topped the toy bag off with the special gift for the lonely boy.

These two pieces certainly add detail to the layout.

View attachment 107362


View attachment 107370


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I had to catch up on this, wow, just spectacular I should have been following more closely it went from benchwork to almost done very quickly I love the reflections that the water effect gives off. And the elves so many elves! And please thanks your other half, she does amazing things. Great job on everything, cant wait to show my daughter!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the *Believe *sign in the middle of a sea of elves.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Reading this thread each morning is a FUN way to start each day. 

Thanks Brian and Elizabeth. :thumbsup:


----------



## Larry Sr. (Sep 7, 2015)

Believe

That is definitely a class act touch.:thumbsup:

Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Brian, please tell me you don't take this down after the holidays!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2015)

That's not in the plans, John.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

That is just very, very cool. Brian this is far too fantastic to take down after a month or two . . .


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

That's awesome that the layout is where it can stay year round. So much work was put into it that it deserves a permanent spot. The believe sign is perfect for this layout.


----------



## suzukovich (Sep 24, 2015)

Brian 
This just gets better every time I get to this thread. I really like how the lake turned out, The Santa and his team on the launch star looks real good too. Yes I believe!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2015)

The engines of the Polar Express, this is how it all started for us. I jumped on the first scale 1225 engine when it was released many years ago. I ran it during the Christmas season with the matching scale PE passenger cars on our barn layout. Last year when Lionel issued the Gold Edition PE passenger train, we decided that we had to build a layout that would accommodate both of these engines. So our Polar Express layout has it’s roots based with these two engines. 

The two trains in one sense are the same, but a world apart in terms of the look. The Gold Edition really pops and typically grabs the attention of most visitors immediately. The other version stays true to the story in terms of color. The Gold Edition has all the new neat features of a full blown Legacy engine with whistle steam. It also has a much broader sound track from the movie.

They are both very special trains and help us tell the story in our interpretation.

View attachment 107842


View attachment 107850


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Brian,
My wife loves it!!! :smilie_daumenpos:
I do too!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2015)

Mark, Elizabeth is especially pleased that so many of the ladies have enjoyed our project. Thanks to your wife.


----------



## ChessieSystem (Sep 17, 2015)

Such a wonderful job! This is something I could only dream of doing. It is absolutely perfect! Every detail has been carefully planned out and it shows. Beautiful!


----------



## Pingman (Aug 18, 2015)

The Big Crab Cake should visit PTC/Elizabeith's layout and video it, produce, and edit it for our enjoyment!!! The photos are great, and I'm grateful that Brian posts them, but a video with music would be OUT OF THIS WORLD, TERRIFIC!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2015)

Carl, we are working on a video. Thanks for your comments and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Mark Boyce (Jul 22, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> Mark, Elizabeth is especially pleased that so many of the ladies have enjoyed our project. Thanks to your wife.


Brian,
I'm glad Elizabeth is happy about that! She did a great job!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2015)

It is Midnight on Christmas Eve. Santa has boarded his sled and the reindeer have started to lift off. The Polar Express is getting ready to return the children to their homes to eagerly await Santa's visit. What could be better.

*Yes Virginia, there is a Santa!!!!!!!!! It is time to BELIEVE!. *

View attachment 108178


----------



## BFI66 (Feb 7, 2013)

Brian, "incredible" is an understatement!

-Pete


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Sorry but just caught up. Really busy Thanksgiving time.

Okay, I read about the bell in the living room. Is there a "Bell of Christmas" featured somewhere on the North Pole layout?

To us the most special part of the story is the bell that only Believers hear. We are trying to teach that part to the grandchildren and will continue to do so as they get older. We have given each one his own bell... and it still rings for each of them?

Glad that a video us coming. We showed the kids Emile's video today. They were spellbound, especially Austin who will eventually get to take home "His" gold P E set. He went wild when he saw it come out painted gold.

You, Elizabeth and and Emile have really added to Christmas in our home this season. It is much appreciated.


----------



## PGA (Nov 5, 2015)

Brian, I joined this forum after seeing it mentioned on a quickly deleted message on the OGR forum. Sure glad I did and am delighted to be able to follow the construction of this one of a kind Polar Express layout. Your writing and photography are top notch. Now I am eagerly awaiting your video of the layout!


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Brian and Elizabeth,

Superb, Stunning, Awesome, Fantastic layout.

About the only thing I would have changed... Have you build it in *MY* basement.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2015)

*"Is there a "Bell of Christmas" featured somewhere on the North Pole layout?"*

Yes Bill, you can't see it as Santa put it in his pocket when he saw that it fall out of Billie's pocket. If I can get a close up of Santa in his sled, maybe you can see the leather straps.


----------



## empire builder (Apr 12, 2014)

I had to search but I found this thread I love it as I did last year! have there been any additions to this years polar express layout?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

New one in the works as we have moved. The new one will be 13 ft. Longer (same 8 ft. width). Lots more room, and Oh No, we need more elves. This time we are going for 1,000 just in the area designated as the Center of the North Pole. 

Stay tuned. Building the lats one was a lot of fun and we so look forward to start construction on the new one. It will be incorporated in the same room as our "main" layout" which will be nice Ganges. Kind of one-stop shopping.


----------

